# Smoked/Braised Chucks with Grilled Veggies



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Smoked/Braised Chucks with Grilled Veggies*

I bought two nice 4lb+ Publix Greenwise Choice Angus Chucks not knowing exactly what I was gonna do with them.









After some consideration I decided to go a route I've not traveled before with Pot Roast.
The plan came together to inject, smoke and finish by braising.
And I decided to take it up a step by grilling the accompanying veggies.


I injected the Chucks with a marinade of Cajun spiced beef broth, and gave them a conservative dusting of Cajun spice mix.
Then I let them brine overnight for about 16 hours.




















Into a 260°-280° smoker over Cherry, and brought to an IT of 150°


















While the Chucks were smoking I grilled a mess of onions, carrots, potatoes and celery.









Meat and veggies then got a dusting of Lipton Onion Soup mix, and finally bathed in a mix of beef broth, beef gravy and Golden Mushroom soup.









Tightly covered with foil and into a 300° oven till it is fork tender.

*Stay tuned Chuck fans.*


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it still in the oven?
Winn dixie had big chuck roast on sale. Got a biggun and cleaned it up. Into the crock pot for beef tips and rice 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

All that braising liquid took a while get to temp and start cooking.
Therefore it took five hours till it was tender enough to start coming apart.
Gave it another hour and it was spoon tender.


The results were simply fantastic and I'm not sure if regular pot roast is forever ruined for me. The depth of the flavors added with injecting, smoking and grilling was subtle yet telling.



*The Finale*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....i detest carrots but I'd eat em that way!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like my kinda eatin!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I bet a couple whole garlic cloves in there would be good 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

